# Subaru XT



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Here's my Tamiya Subaru Alcyone changed into a US Subaru XT. This was done as part of a 24 hour build on a different site. I used the left hand drive dash in the kit and made decals for it so the car would match a car my wife and I used to own. I filled the backs of the seats so they weren't open and flocked the interior. I had to work and get some running around done on the day of the build before I could start, so instead of starting at noon, I started at 8:00pm. I was still able to get done at 11:57 the next morning, so I barely made it. I am glad that I chose this kit to build as I wouldn't have been able to complete a full-featured kit in that time. Here's the pics:





































We had a picture of Lady Death on our old car - I couldn't forget to put that on. When I noticed this picture,
I realized that I'd forgotten to paint the emblems on the hood and trunk. I'll go finish that before I stick this
up on the shelf, so I guess that I didn't actually complete it by noon. 










The headlights do pop up and open










Here's the interior - sorry for the glare










and a final picture


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks Great !! :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thank you, sir!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

That is pretty cool looking! I remember seeing these cars on the road many years ago, I kinda liked the styling, I like the "wedge" look. The glare on the window actually makes that shot kinda more realistic to me! Nice work!


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice job on that XT ! It's been years since I saw a real one. I've never seen one in kit form, thanks for bringing it back


----------

